# Spray/Basting liquid



## $moke!t (Sep 1, 2020)

Whats a good liquid to spray on beef and pork besides Water and Vinegar?
Juice, Whiskey, or a mixture?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 1, 2020)

I use apple juice on pork.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 1, 2020)

I went through a spray/spritz phase. There's only one thing I still spray/spritz; a double smoked ham, and with that, I use apple cider and simple syrup to kind of candy coat the outside.

I tried all kinds of sprays with liquor, juice, vinegars,  (white/apple/balsamic), and broths. The liquor was better saved for drinking. I didn't notice much difference in flavor from the rest. Lots of folks spray and spritz, though. My tastebuds could just be crusty.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 1, 2020)

I typically use apple cider vinegar on chicken and pork. I don’t spritz beef.


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't spritz beef either but pork I like 50/50 apple cider vinegar -apple juice


----------



## mike243 (Sep 2, 2020)

apple juice for pork when I spritz which aint often, not sure why folks are crazy about ACV , water for beef if I am trying to get more smoke flavor, very rare these days for either.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2020)

I don’t do anything for beef, but for pork I mop with a combo of apple cider vinegar, bbq sauce, and brown sugar. I usually sit the pan on the firebox for a few minutes so it’s hot when I mop with it. Usually after the first hour I mop every 45 minutes or so. This works quite well with ribs, and I don’t wrap them anymore, but if you do wrap, you can use the mop sauce in the foil.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't spritz, but I do add apple juice to the pan when I wrap. I also bast my double smoked hams with pineapple juice 

Chris


----------

